# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Share your Top 3 Tips

## adamfilip

I think it would be great if those of you who have been involved in 3D printing for a while could share your best tips. in hindsight. from issues you had and things you have learned.

Here are mine.
1. Makes changes via the Arduino firmware. disable chitchat in Marlin
2. PEI Bed OMG this stuff is awesome for adhesion
3. PetG filament.. forget ABS, or PLA. PEtG is the best.. doesn't warp, is strong, prints well, and is food safe
4. Bondtech Extruder.. awesome
5. Fan on Control board. on stepper drivers
6. Simplify3D made my life easier
7. Alum Bed with Borsilicate glass
8. Auto bed levelling is great once you get it tuned
9. Run from SD card. so many failures due to weird USb connectivity from PC
10. PID Heating for Bed, helps keep things consistant, not hard to implement

Please share your learnings

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

1. When trying to fix an issue change ONE THING AT A TIME and then test that change to see if it helped.
2. Do NOT use PLA parts in an enclosure....learning this the hard way right now.
3. Learn your firmware.

----------


## curious aardvark

1) use the right material for the job. hi-temp pla is available, but polycarbonate might suit better. Massive selection of filaments - think about what you use for each model and make sure it's suited to your particular printer.
2) learn about 3d printing BEFORE you buy a machine. 
3) chat box on a forum is NOT a search box ;-) 
4) gluesticks are your best friend :-)

----------


## PyramidDave

I had not seen the Bondtech Extruder before.  How do you mount that on your i3v?  Do you use directly on the X-Carriage or as Bowden style?

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> I had not seen the Bondtech Extruder before.  How do you mount that on your i3v?  Do you use directly on the X-Carriage or as Bowden style?


Generally speaking I have mostly seen people use them in a Bowden configuration.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Glass bed
PETG
Cold pulls
Not too strong idler tension

----------


## adamfilip

> Generally speaking I have mostly seen people use them in a Bowden configuration.


.

This is one way. but they offer several mounts that you can adapt. I currently use a vertical mount that connects right into the gantry plate
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1036770/#files

bondtech.jpg

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> .
> 
> This is one way. but they offer several mounts that you can adapt. I currently use a vertical mount that connects right into the gantry plate
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1036770/#files
> 
> bondtech.jpg


Very nice! Where did you source your lead screws from? I have a bent guide rod and i'm looking to upgrade.

----------


## adamfilip

From Ebay. but you can get some from Openbuilds part store

http://openbuildspartstore.com/8mm-m...me-lead-screw/

antibacklash nut
http://openbuildspartstore.com/anti-...me-lead-screw/

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> From Ebay. but you can get some from Openbuilds part store
> 
> http://openbuildspartstore.com/8mm-m...me-lead-screw/
> 
> antibacklash nut
> http://openbuildspartstore.com/anti-...me-lead-screw/


Thank you!

----------


## ralphzoontjens

1. Stop printing crap and focus on big ideas i.e. using the 3D printer as a business tool. 2. Be mindful on what to print yourself and what to leave to higher quality offerings by 3rd parties. 3. Experiment only to meet specific project goals. 4. Choose a 3D printer range based on specific targets, they vary a lot. 5. Snapmaker. PLA becomes quite brittle after a few years, I am eager to switch to PETG.

----------

